# When to fertilize?



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I got offered a relatively newly planted OG/alfalfa stand over the weekend, it's nice and clean, I helped the guy bale it last year. Due to ill health from the owner, it hasn't fertilized it since October 2014 (after last cut). Naturally, I'd love for this field to be as productive as possible, but I have a feeling that it's (weather-dependant) going to be slow field to dry out in the spring after thaw.

So now comes my question: When do you think I should fertilize? Does anyone apply on frozen ground, and if so, do you notice reduced efficacy? Should I just wait and fertilize after first cut?

Ideally, I'd like to to maximise first cut yield, as that's always in demand by our horse customers. Anyways, any thoughts or insights would be appreciated!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here there always seems to be a time when you can get fertilizer on after the snow melts and then you get a cold enough night you can get it spread in the morning when it's still froze.Takes some planning to get the fertilizer the day before and ready to roll early in the morning before it thaws.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure here it's different then there, but I have always fertilized sometime over the next month and a half. The best is to get it on just prior to the next snow or rain.


----------

